# What is the best prepping you can do for practically 0 dollars (I'm a student)?



## wjwprepper (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm a student living in a city of low population (80,000) in the plains of Alberta, therefore there is vast expanses of farms and grass fields around, with very few trees and practically no lakes or rivers compared to the rest of Canada (and I assume a lot of the states as well). With that in mind, what can I really do to prepare?

Aside from trying to educate myself with everything and anything possible relating to prepping.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Buddy up with a "good" friend that is prepared.


----------



## wjwprepper (Jun 6, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Buddy up with a "good" friend that is prepared.


As a student, ALL my friends are prepared, with an unlimited supply... of beer


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Build knowledge and skills...These can be gained relatively free these days.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Physical fitness. Running and push ups are free. Utilize the library for information on plants, filtering water, making a shelter and so on. All free. Think about the basics. Water, shelter, food, medical, protection, communication. Start slowly and low tech. Read and participate in the forum. Ask questions.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Knowledge is divine my young grasshopper. Best of all it's free here at PF .... just participate.


----------



## wjwprepper (Jun 6, 2017)

No_One said:


> Learn how to start a fire...but dont set Alberta on fire again.


God I will never forget seeing the absolutely endless numbers of vehicles streaming into Edmonton from highway 63.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Learn, plan, and learn more. There is no cost to either one.


----------



## wjwprepper (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes yes, learn and learn and learn I understand. I'm wondering what else is possible. 

Planning, of course. But that will have to wait until I've learned enough from these forums to actually formulate a reasonable and useful plan.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, not much in life is free. 

A member here is making a binder journal of all the posts he has found useful for guidance after the use of a computer is out of the question. Get a pen and pad of paper and start taking notes.

Practice evacuating your residence and look into all the pitfalls that could lessen your chance of success. Repeat and strengthen this response time. 

Look at what supplies you currently have and assemble a bug out bag with them. Note what you need and get it when you can afford it.

Look at maps and get to know the streets, parks, rivers, streams, lakes around you well enough that you are able to navigate with a compass and a map on foot. 

Learn how to sew.

Learn how to start a fire.

Learn how to make water safe to drink.

Learn how to cook.

Learn how to trap, fish and hunt.

Learn how to build multiple shelters out of different resources.

Be humble and listen more than you talk.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well learning is free but practicing what you learn is also free.
you got space according to you so get out in it. practice surviving the hot summer and the cold winter even if it is just an over nighter -practice making that fire with various methods bow drill, fire piston, bic, matches, flint and steel.
practice building a shelter out of materials available like sticks, mud and leaves. practice first aid, you get the point -zero $$ and that's about it maybe rummage some dumpsters and see what you come up with.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

You may say $0 dollars, but I bet there are things you can do to get a little money. If you can buy some freeze dried food. Some of those pack are cheap. Put up some extra water.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Right now, there isn't much you can do physically except stay healthy and learn. Learn enough so that you can get a good job and make some money. Property, vehicles, and weapons are expensive. Hope that the big one doesn't occur until you're in a better position.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

start buying rice and beans... 

small bag of rice is the cost of a soda or a coffee


----------



## wjwprepper (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeti-2015 said:


> You may say $0 dollars, but I bet there are things you can do to get a little money. If you can buy some freeze dried food. Some of those pack are cheap. Put up some extra water.


If there was any money at all I could use, my university would sniff it out like a dog and snatch it up before I could count it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

wjwprepper said:


> If there was any money at all I could use, my university would sniff it out like a dog and snatch it up before I could count it.


Socialism, they know how to spend your money better then you do, I think you need to move to a different country for starters, some where so you can make your own decisions.....somewhere so you can keep some of your money so you can prep, knowledge is free here, but basic survival gear takes money.....


----------



## wjwprepper (Jun 6, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Socialism, they know how to spend your money better then you do, I think you need to move to a different country for starters, some where so you can make your own decisions.....somewhere so you can keep some of your money so you can prep, knowledge is free here, but basic survival gear takes money.....


Which country would that be? I was kidding in that quote. Canada is not too different than most other Western countries in that regard.

But I'd really rather not get into a political discussion TBH.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I suggest a simple risk assessment. Take the one below and change the task to more specific task like preparing for a hurricane then fill in the Subtask info (leave out all the rank unit BS).

example
Task Prepare for a Hurricane
Subtask: Personal Safety, 
ID Hazards: Trees located on right side and front of property, wood frame house.
Assess Hazards: High risk
Develop Control: Move vehicles away from trees. Limit access to portion of house where tree could fall, shut off Electrical breakers to those rooms, Designate specific room for shelter.
Determine Residual risk: Low
Implement controls: Establish a procedure. Practice procedures, establish a no further than boundary

And then do this for each additional subtask: such as Food, Water, medical, power, and transportation.

Once you have that you now have an idea of what you need to focus on for each of the subtasks that may be the same across multiple different tasks (read as emergency event). Add skills, or supplies to your list of Controls you can use to lower your risk. Focus on High risk subtasks.

Hope that makes sense.

OSFG


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

You got it - educate yourself. Fox fire books, solar power systems, small water systems, public health , first aid. 

Does the town have a volunteer fire/ ambulance or Emergency Response organization? Volunteer they normally provide free training. 

In the US FEMA has free online emergency preparedness courses. Everyone states side should take a CERT class.


----------



## wjwprepper (Jun 6, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I suggest a simple risk assessment. Take the one below and change the task to more specific task like preparing for a hurricane then fill in the Subtask info (leave out all the rank unit BS).
> 
> example
> Task Prepare for a Hurricane
> ...


Thanks, that seems like lots of help

All of the other posts were lots of help too thanks everyone


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Stock up on rice... cheap and stores indefinitely.


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

From what you said I'd start with water. I won't say it's free but it's probable already paid for. Find any containers with lids that won't leak can even be beer bottles if you wash them out good first. 2 liter bottle would be good if you have any. Think of things that are inexpensive, think small, like candles and matches. Maybe try to grow a plant. Something edible or medical. There's plenty to choose from in both those groups. Seeds don't cost that much. 

Good luck.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

A lot of good advice here. 

I would add...

If you are a student what kind of Physical Education does your university/school offer? Is there Martial Arts? Taekwondo, Jiu Jitsu, Judo or even Wrestling? If you can get the state to flip the bill to teach you basic self defense that would be a real coup. 

Does your school offer Archery?

Learn how to tie knots.

Learn how to start a fire.

If your parents buy you gift every now and again, birthdays, christmas and such... ask for a pocket knife. Learn how to keep it sharp. Keep it in your pocket or on your person all the time.

Have a plan. Literally... make a plan for what you would do if something went bad. Where would you meet your friends, family? Communicate with the people you love.

Good luck.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> You got it - educate yourself. Fox fire books, solar power systems, small water systems, public health , first aid.
> 
> Does the town have a volunteer fire/ ambulance or Emergency Response organization? Volunteer they normally provide free training.
> 
> In the US FEMA has free online emergency preparedness courses. Everyone states side should take a CERT class.


20 yrs in the service, every yr recert in CPR, ever 6 months training on battle casualty 1st aid, every 6 months i got stitches due to accidents. Corpsman started to let me stitch myself under their guidance lol


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

wjwprepper, being up in the great white north, you have more some extremes to look into. How to survive in the winter!!! Like many suggested learn to make fire!!!!!! do you know how to make and keep a fire alive in the winter?? Don't make a fire under snow covered pines/spruce for sure!!!! dig a pit in the snow to make your fire, melting snow under your fire will kill it! Do you know what winter green mint is? where to find it? Did you know you can boil spruce needles to make a tea that is high in vitamin C??? Just more things to look into. Knowledge is the key to survival!!!


Hell you are in a colledge, look into primitive survival skills!!! Learn to knap flint, make a primitive bow, ext.. don't archaeology classes cover some of this?? Might as well learn some survival skills in some courses!


----------

